# Mantis not eating



## ibanez_freak (Sep 19, 2005)

hi,

I want to ask for advice on this. My L5ish (I think) gongylus has not eaten since it shed about 4 days ago now and is looking very thin. It practically used to eat on the day it shed the other times. Also my ghost (phylocrania paradoxa) hasnot eaten for about a little longer than that. Shed into adult about a week ago I think, it's a male and used to eat like crazy but now doesn't seem too interested. Although both are still fairly active. Just been feeding the both of them on crickets. And the temp has not been changed.

Any idea? Thanks for the help in advance guys.

Cameron.


----------



## DMJ (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe they're on drugs!!! :twisted: or you pissed them off and now they're on a hunger strike!!! :shock: jk lol. I thought I read somewhere that Paradoxa eats infrequently as it grows older but I'm not sure aboug Gongys.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 19, 2005)

I have same experience with L5 gongylus and ghost, especially the male. After a week refusing food, i usually try force feeding using tweezer. It works sometimes. For ghost mantis, keep them wet and humid may do the trick. For gongylus, keep the temp warm and don't spray. Violin mantis can actually go without food for a long time i.e. 2-3 weeks after molting.


----------



## Ian (Sep 20, 2005)

So, you are feeding the gongy crix as well?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Sep 20, 2005)

oh yeah!

My gongy loves crix. Well I've been keeping both at about 25 degrees celcius and both are doing alrite till now. I keep the ghost very humid and give the gongy a small squirt with the spray every day. Can problems develop from this because they are both very healthy.

Thanks for the help. Cameron.


----------

